
Ask HN: Are there any *profitable* companies in the cryptocurrency space? - react_burger38
It seems like there were a lot of companies who tried to cash in on the crypto space, but it didn&#x27;t seem like anyone made any real money. Almost seems like they are just burning VC money now.<p>Do you know any companies that are profitable doing crypto stuff? Or even companies involved with other things that did a venture with crypto that actually make money?
======
daleholborow
I put this question in LinkedIn several months ago, am still yet to hear even
a single attempt at claiming a real business model/profitability.

------
lftherios
Most centralized exchanges like coinbase, binance & kraken.

Many mining or staking-as-a service companies like chorus.one or certus.one.

Some of the wallet providers.

------
PureParadigm
Coinbase is profitable [1]. Potentially other exchanges are profitable. Mining
is profitable for some, or they wouldn't be doing it.

[1] [https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2019/10/brian-armstrong-
conf...](https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2019/10/brian-armstrong-confirms-
coinbase-is-profitable)

